# article on prucalopride clinical trials



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry, at the risk of bombarding people with too many articles over the past few days (I've been spending way too much time web browsing):

Association between health-related quality of life and symptoms in patients with chronic constipation: an integrated analysis of three phase 3 trials of prucalopride

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/nmo.12505/abstract

This analyzes some of the clinical trials done in the US (looks like they were from a while back, 2008-2009). At any rate, hopefully this article implies that people haven't forgotten about prucalopride since those years.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks!

and oh no--no need to apologize! lots of us here are hungry for all the info we can get on meds in the pipeline for constipation. so thanks so much for sharing all your research with us.









yes, i keep hoping prucalopride hasn't been shelved here in the usa. recently i spent some time looking at clinical trials for prucalopride but, yes, liker you mentioned, they are mostly from 2008-2009. it seems all the current/recent ones are being done in other countries.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

2009 is a good while back -- 6 years now!

There is that upcoming meeting where the FDA will seek patient input on functional GI drugs (the link has probably been posted before, but to re-post: http://www.fda.gov/ForIndustry/UserFees/PrescriptionDrugUserFee/ucm430885.htm)

One would think a lot of patients would voice an interest in lower GI prokinetic drugs, be they prucalopride or whatever else.

Beyond that it will be interesting to see what comes up at this May's DDW conference (whose website provided the previous vibrating pill link).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--2009 is way too long ago. that's why i've kind of given up hope.

thanks for the link. i tried it but it came up "page not found".

oh yes--there's a big interest in lower GI prokinetic drugs. i keep reading articles about C meds in the pipeline and there's always this phrase about a "large unmet need". there sure is. what many of us need, though, like you said, is a good prokinetic --not the secretory meds like amitiza and linzess. adding fluid to the colon does nothing for me. i need the prokinetic "push" to get it out.

and yes--i always look forward to DDW. hope springs eternal....fingers crossed..


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm, sorry about that, not sure why the link didn't work.

This link lists all the patient meetings, and it might work:

http://www.fda.gov/forindustry/userfees/prescriptiondruguserfee/ucm347317.htm

Otherwise, a person can go to the FDA's main webpage, click the News & Events link (towards the bottom), click on Meetings, Conferences, & Workshops, and then under "Meetings By Topic", click "Drugs". The Functional GI meeting will show up in the list of upcoming meetings, along with a link for additional information. Anyone can respond to the request for patient input, even if they are not registered for the meeting (it may be too late for registration).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------

